# Fiji - January 2010



## SunshineGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I have read the recommendations from the Foreign Affairs website and have spoken to a few people who know people travelling to Fiji this month. 
Do you think it is safe to travel to Fiji next month? We only want to attend a wedding and do sight seeing. Accommodation standards don't phase us, just a bed and a roof over our head since we are doing more sight seeing!


----------



## Geneva Transfer Bus (Nov 27, 2009)

I just came back from Fiji in the month of October. I stayed there for almost 20 days for a business dealing. I did not face any kind of problem.Hopefully everything will be alright during your trip. All the best.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

One of the places that I will be visiting (in my dream map) is Fiji. I really hope that it can happen soon though. ^can you show us some pictures of how beautiful the place is, I mean I am kinda tired of searching for it in Google. I want first hand experience.


----------



## chithanh119 (Oct 29, 2008)

I think that traveling Fiji is safe all months in a year


----------

